# Upset... Advice?



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well.. this happened last nite! Lets not make this a long stork.. I use to keep monster fishes and then because of the recession last year, I gave up all 16 of my tanks but 3! Now I only got a 60 Gallon, a 29 gallon and a 5 gallon desktop tank!

So I've been working on my 60 Gallon tank for the last 2-3 months.. very well planted, i hardly bought any plants, i just grew them with some lights CO2, and some fertillizer! Anyways, my gf/wifey, she always trimmed the plants a little and always wanted to replant everything, she also explained to me how she wanted to replant before she went ahead. I definitely disagree on everything.. and since we did a water change last nite, she took on the challenge.

I can only say that now things are a disaster! it looks terrible, what would you do?!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

BTW.. i didnt speak for 3 hours and just stared at mah dog! Didnt say anything, didnt look at my tank, didnt feed them for a day, and didn't even turn on the lights at all today!

I know it sounds silly, but that's seriously how upset I am! Not angry at her.. but I feel like 2-3 months of hard work just got flushed!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

after a good trimming it can take a few days to look good again...
on the other hand if it is that bad redo it to your liking.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You're using CO2. It'll grow back quick. So I would just let it go and ask her not to do it again. That's about it. I know it's dear to you, but it's only plants to her.


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

that totally sucks buddy...

but...

"she also *explained to me* how she wanted to replant *before* she went ahead."

key words here. If i were explain to my bf what i wanted to do and i was told no, i would ask "why the heck not"...but not gone ahead with it and the tank would remain as it was...

besides, you can change it when she leaves the house for a sec & say that something was dying.... or that us poor folks were begging for trimmings lol there's a few ppl looking for some in the classifieds.

chin up!


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

DIVORCE! kidding =)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks guys!
But it's not just trimmed.. it's REMODELED!!! completely weird! I can't even explain to you!
Now you guys got me thinking...

LF: YOUR DEAD FISH

"sorry hunnie... found a bunch of dead fish in there when i came home.. that's why i had to move things around to clean"


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Thanks guys!
> But it's not just trimmed.. it's REMODELED!!! completely weird! I can't even explain to you!
> Now you guys got me thinking...
> 
> ...


now you on the right track...=)


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

lmao 
now youre talkin!!

& give her the ol' "see what happens when we dont do things my way?" speech lol 

yea...im on to you men....


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I ordered some new coralife double t5 fixtures!
And bought some neutral ph 7
and bought another akaline buffer
and some crushed coral

now I want to buy some more black gravel to add in, and buy a bit more driftwood...
just to cheer myself up!

Cuz even though everything's there.. i'm seriously seriously upset! Like.... gawddd... anyone ever felt like taht?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

when ever i fight with wife i head to the LFS.
always makes me feel better.


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

yep 
but not anymore 
just go buy a new tank, if she says boo then say its cuz she took yours lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I want a 180gallon bow front! But i got no room for it at all!

I dunno.. i'm waiting for my lights to get here, should be dis week.. ordered it on big als!
Hopefully when that comes in, I'll cheer up!!


----------

